# Perdido Bridge or Gulf State Pier



## bigal71 (Aug 6, 2009)

Coming down next week. Just want to get my line stretched and stay out of the way of everyone who knows what they are doing. Would like to try for a small shark or a big catfish. Should I go to the pier (no shark fishing right?) or down at the bridge. Will most likely just soak something on the bottom. Any suggestions? What are the best areas down around the bridge to try and hook into a shark? Like I said, don't want to get in anybody's way just like to have my pole bent some. Also a good excuse to stay away from the in-laws.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I was down at the pier last week and there were a lot of people on it. I don't plan on going back until late september and hopefully some of the tourist will be gone. I would go to perdido pass or in my opinion, Fort morgan as close to the point as possible. I dont shark fish anymore but when I did, I always had the best luck at fort morgan. Good luck


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I would say your best chances for shark at night would be #1 Little Lagoon Pass, #2 The east side of Perdido Pass (FL Pt jetty).

Folks hook sharks at the pier (some biguns too  but you can NOT try to land them.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

If you want to stretch your line without all the crowd go to perdido pass on the florida side on a incoming tide with some live shrimp or medium size pinfish "live" on a bottom rig. the redfish are plentiful, I usually do better in the evening on the incoming tide, If the tide is going out your wasting your time you will have to fight blues and skips. I have also landed a few little black tips there. Good luck!


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

The point will be fine. However, I have caught decent cats in the holes at veterans beach, which is about as desolate as you can get for night fishing. But I wouldn't travel out of your way for the surf fishing down here.


----------

